# Semi plow truck?



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone plows with a semi? i see some people posting pictures of their equipment on lowboys, does anyone strap a plow to the front of them and plow when they arent being used towing trailers? i've seen a few in Mass for the state but not many and not often.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think that would work very good because there is not enough weight on the rear tires.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've seen a bunch plowing for the state of Mass. They always chain a huge concrete block to the 5th wheel. They are cool looking.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

Banksy;1387779 said:


> I've seen a bunch plowing for the state of Mass. They always chain a huge concrete block to the 5th wheel. They are cool looking.


thats what ive seen


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

NYS-DOT & Thruway Authority both run semi-truck tractors as plows in the winter. Usually do lowboy trailer duty in the summer and they install the sanding units on top the 5th wheel in the winter. Lewis County, NY also runs maybe an Oshkosh or 2 as truck tractor/plow combos. Check out DOT pic thread, they are there somewhere...


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

i actually saw a few in the DOT thread, that what gave me the idea of any members using semi truck tactors


----------



## Jersey Push (Oct 27, 2010)

My uncle used to have a old R-Model Mack tandem axle tractor. Used it to pull a lowboy trailer. He had a 11' funnel Highway plow from NJDOT. For weight he used a hugh concrete block. That truck plowed very well.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

my friend has a tractor plow on front concrete block on the 5th wheel. A lot like that around here in northern mass , all for the highway.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

yup mdsha has a contractor that has 2 truck they have a king pin mounted to the bottom of a 275 gal oil tank filled with concrete. never seen them plowing but i guess they work they have exhaust lifts on the plows.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Will take some pics of one of my brother in laws road tractors , he mounts large v boxes on them and plows and runs for the state. Pretty slick set up.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Few that run around here. One has been for sale for awhile that has a full size sleeper cab on it, fifth wheel plate removed and a V-box w/ liquid system in saddle tanks put in its place. Oh its got a wing too! There was also an international that ran around with a mafia block on the frame for several years and a friend of mine bought it after last season, completely restored it and permanently mounted a V-box on her. The truck looks brand new.


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

They seem to pop up in NJ as part of the state's contractor plow fleet. The contractor will just put a huge concrete slab over the rear axles to act as the counter weight. In NJ if the truck can fit the guidelines set forth by the state in the contract ( http://www.nj.gov/transportation/about/winter/pdf/contractagreementplowing.pdf ) then it really doesn't matter what the non-snow removal purpose of the truck is. 
Here is one I shot plowing last year: 









This year I have seen state mounts on long ten wheel flatbed material transport trucks. Should be very interesting to see how those hold up plowing roads.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have been going over the DOT pics and found some more.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

There's quite a few in Western Mass. In my hometown, a pool company uses their cab and chains down a jersey barrier for the city, while another local company takes there 10-wheeler tanker truck and hangs a plow off the front of that. Otherwise most contractors are all trucking companies with an old sleeper running with a v-box on the frame doing state roads.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

the company i drive for has a tri axle and my tractor with a plow, it has a jersey barrier on the back of it, we also have 2 dedicated sander/wing trucks, all the big OTR guys are allways get all bent out of shape about the pretty peterbilt plowing snow on one of the highways


----------



## peter01592 (Sep 21, 2011)

yeah i see them around NJ


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the old job i used to put a 10 ton concrete block on back of the 3 lowboy tractors to plow with.
the blocks were poured with a kingpin in the middle, so you lock the pin in the fifth wheel, then use a chain and binder to keep it from flopping around.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

ch973934;1392198 said:


> There's quite a few in Western Mass. In my hometown, a pool company uses their cab and chains down a jersey barrier for the city, while another local company takes there 10-wheeler tanker truck and hangs a plow off the front of that. Otherwise most contractors are all trucking companies with an old sleeper running with a v-box on the frame doing state roads.


Last year that pool truck was a waste of money to the town. He was afraid to push the banks back or couldn't tell where they were. Spent more time just driving down the road making it look like he was doing something. I have 2 driveways on one of thier roads.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

A ton of guys do that for Mass Dot. They either chain blocks to the back or slide a sander on the fifth wheel.

Here's one of a guy I know-









He also makes youtube videos on it with another guy with a frieghtshaker


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea ATK and jay do a great plowing series. Heres a vid of jays freightliner that he plows with and it's a semi.


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

gene gls;1392884 said:


> Last year that pool truck was a waste of money to the town. He was afraid to push the banks back or couldn't tell where they were. Spent more time just driving down the road making it look like he was doing something. I have 2 driveways on one of thier roads.


Everyone the city hire isn't worth the $, when JB pools rented loaders they did a decent job on cul-de-sacs and side streets now they lost Stop and Shop so we'll see what happens to their snow removal. Too bad I'm already a city employee, be nice to make 75/hr with a 3/4 ton..


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

most of the guys around here just leave the gooseneck off the lowbed on and put a binder on them and they usually dont have any issues


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

ch973934;1393135 said:


> Everyone the city hire isn't worth the $, when JB pools rented loaders they did a decent job on cul-de-sacs and side streets now they lost Stop and Shop so we'll see what happens to their snow removal. Too bad I'm already a city employee, be nice to make 75/hr with a 3/4 ton..


where in W.mass are you?


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

JLsDmax;1387777 said:


> I was wondering if anyone plows with a semi? i see some people posting pictures of their equipment on lowboys, does anyone strap a plow to the front of them and plow when they arent being used towing trailers? i've seen a few in Mass for the state but not many and not often.


Haha, before I read your question, I knew you were in Mass. A while back, my grandfather used Macks, Brockways, and Autocar tractors (and dump trucks) during the winter to plow, while his dad, my great grandfather, used only dump trucks so he could use spreaders easily (most with pony motors). The tractors had cement blocks on the back of them. My grandfather is a cheap guy. He'd pay his employee's with beer, and he'd hire some weird guys. In '78, one dude, some hippy, was driving a new NEW Oshkosh dump with a one-way plow, and he was smoking marijuana and hit a barrier on the left side of the road (I think 95) and went sideways. My uncle also did some plow contracting and used a ramp truck.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

wolfmobile8;1393114 said:


> Yea ATK and jay do a great plowing series. Heres a vid of jays freightliner that he plows with and it's a semi.


I love their videos. I was watching those a few days ago over and over again. It's weird watching all those different types of trucks plow.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;1388460 said:


> Few that run around here. One has been for sale for awhile that has a full size sleeper cab on it, fifth wheel plate removed and a V-box w/ liquid system in saddle tanks put in its place. Oh its got a wing too! There was also an international that ran around with a mafia block on the frame for several years and a friend of mine bought it after last season, completely restored it and permanently mounted a V-box on her. The truck looks brand new.


Was that in Nashua that the International was used in? State or town contract?


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

By me when I take the train into the city, the tracks back up to a warehouse somewhere in nassau/queens border with a bunch of Mack cabovers and a few freightliners if I remember correctly with plows on them. The also have big counterweights fixed to the 5th wheel. Seams like alot of shifting if ya ask me plowing with a semi.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

jjklongisland;1394653 said:


> By me when I take the train into the city, the tracks back up to a warehouse somewhere in nassau/queens border with a bunch of Mack cabovers and a few freightliners if I remember correctly with plows on them. The also have big counterweights fixed to the 5th wheel. Seams like alot of shifting if ya ask me plowing with a semi.


ive plowed 291 with the tractor in my avatar and they limit you to 25 mph, so usuall y 5th gear is about as high as you go on the newer trucks with an eaton fuller. the old twin sticks however you might have a little bit of a work out


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

My friend plows with his R model tractor like others said he just chains a huge concrete block down and rolls. Theirs a guy on for the state around here with a sleeper cab freightliner with a v box on it. he's laughing all the way to the bank while everyone else is trying to catch some Z's in there day cab dump trucks lol


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

02powerstroke;1395200 said:


> My friend plows with his R model tractor like others said he just chains a huge concrete block down and rolls. Theirs a guy on for the state around here with a sleeper cab freightliner with a v box on it. he's laughing all the way to the bank while everyone else is trying to catch some Z's in there day cab dump trucks lol


i think i've seen the guy with the sleeper. it says "snow fort" on the back of the sleeper.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

JLsDmax;1395617 said:


> i think i've seen the guy with the sleeper. it says "snow fort" on the back of the sleeper.


lol the guy down here has a plain truck but thats funny as hell.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Here is one and he is towin a dump trailer.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

LunchBox;1392946 said:


> A ton of guys do that for Mass Dot. They either chain blocks to the back or slide a sander on the fifth wheel.
> 
> Here's one of a guy I know-
> 
> ...


Trucker ATK's truck! one sweet truck , his and jays videos :laughing: i like his plowing series.


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

what kind of light bar does he have on that autocarr?


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just watching ATKs videos and it really make me miss pushing snow.


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

sparksrides;1401368 said:


> what kind of light bar does he have on that autocarr?







A Jet Stream I believe


----------



## TruckerATK (Feb 9, 2012)

The lightbar on my Autocar is a Federal Signal JetStream LED.

Check out the first Winter Plowing Series Episode of 2012





Lets hope winter hits us soon and the snow starts flying!! I need to be out pushing snow!

Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

ch973934;1392198 said:


> There's quite a few in Western Mass. In my hometown, a pool company uses their cab and chains down a jersey barrier for the city, while another local company takes there 10-wheeler tanker truck and hangs a plow off the front of that. Otherwise most contractors are all trucking companies with an old sleeper running with a v-box on the frame doing state roads.


I think theres a company in Ashfield, MA that does that.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

There are many contractors that run tractors around this area....
If it ever snows enough again I will take some photos..


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Yep, contractor here runs one with a giant concrete block over the rear axles.


----------



## Rocco920 (Dec 7, 2019)

Wow! This thread is old ay? It seems to me an awesome solution for those who Multi task I.e. May be a site work/heavy contractor etc. and aren’t just a small or mid Snow Removal operator. 
It’s funny..I mean I myself am semi retired (former General Contractor/Builder) and don’t even currently own a pickup anymore but I am driving OTR Reefer “part time” for a company out of Northern Maine.....and I am thoroughly bored and disgusted....I NEED to smash snow or earth...or Democrats....something soooooo.
It has just been in my head lately to fabricate 5th wheel “attachments” for my company Volvo 760 VNL semi tractor. They will never know a thing lol. After poking around of course others HAVE visited this idea. I guess some of us find it novel and a perfect solution, others likely consider it redundant/moot...”why not just hook a flat bed or dump trailer as needed” etc etc.
BUT...I mean I am looking at the relatively “light, SHORT, and handleable” aspects as well as cost savings realized perhaps. OF COURSE, damn right a plow mount needs to be in the picture as well. REALLY the semi is far more appropriately designed/built to handle that type of punishment constantly without even breaking a sweat I believe. As pointed out in previous comments, traction is accomplished with Sander/Deadweight etc
While I MAY or may not be giving up a marketable idea I actually envision a LIGHT DUTY....stake/box and/or dump bed attachment at modest cost that could be quickly handled with only BASIC additional equipment (if any) by one person. Maybe heavy cast polypropylene/aluminum w/strategic steel....eye dunnooo.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Rocco920 said:


> ....I NEED to smash snow or earth...or Democrats....something soooooo.


Eggzactly


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Rocco920 said:


> Wow! This thread is old ay? It seems to me an awesome solution for those who Multi task I.e. May be a site work/heavy contractor etc. and aren't just a small or mid Snow Removal operator.
> It's funny..I mean I myself am semi retired (former General Contractor/Builder) and don't even currently own a pickup anymore but I am driving OTR Reefer "part time" for a company out of Northern Maine.....and I am thoroughly bored and disgusted....I NEED to smash snow or earth...or Democrats....something soooooo.
> It has just been in my head lately to fabricate 5th wheel "attachments" for my company Volvo 760 VNL semi tractor. They will never know a thing lol. After poking around of course others HAVE visited this idea. I guess some of us find it novel and a perfect solution, others likely consider it redundant/moot..."why not just hook a flat bed or dump trailer as needed" etc etc.
> BUT...I mean I am looking at the relatively "light, SHORT, and handleable" aspects as well as cost savings realized perhaps. OF COURSE, damn right a plow mount needs to be in the picture as well. REALLY the semi is far more appropriately designed/built to handle that type of punishment constantly without even breaking a sweat I believe. As pointed out in previous comments, traction is accomplished with Sander/Deadweight etc
> While I MAY or may not be giving up a marketable idea I actually envision a LIGHT DUTY....stake/box and/or dump bed attachment at modest cost that could be quickly handled with only BASIC additional equipment (if any) by one person. Maybe heavy cast polypropylene/aluminum w/strategic steel....eye dunnooo.


You should go back to your dealer and ask what he laced your drugs with


----------



## Rocco920 (Dec 7, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You should go back to your dealer and ask what he laced your drugs with


----------

